# Transmitter Move Approved for NBC 11



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

EXPECTS TO IMPROVE RECEPTION IN THOUSANDS OF HOMES

Transmitter, New San Jose Studios To Be Finished Within Months

SAN JOSE, CA, August 12, 2004 - The Federal Communications Commission today approved an application by NBC11 to build a new transmitter on Mt. San Bruno, marking a significant milestone in the station's long-running efforts to improve reception across the Bay Area. The San Bruno location just south of the San Francisco city limits will allow a dramatically better signal to reach San Francisco, Contra Costa, San Mateo, Marin, Napa, Sonoma and Alameda counties while still delivering a strong signal to San Jose.

"We're very pleased with this decision," said Jay Ireland, president, NBC Universal Television Stations. "This new transmitter facility, which we will start building immediately, will greatly improve the reception of our digital and analog programming throughout the vast geographic region that we serve."

At the same time, NBC11 is building a new state-of-the-art digital broadcast headquarters in San Jose, the station's home and city of license. This Silicon Valley facility will house both NBC11 and its Telemundo sister station KSTS, and will be the nation's most technologically advanced television station when completed in November.

"We've always said we would not rest until every viewer who wants to watch NBC11 is able to do so," said NBC11's president and general manager, Linda Sullivan. "We've also said we would remain committed to the South Bay. With FCC approval and rapid progress at our new digital facility in San Jose, we anticipate completing both projects this winter."

NBC11 has been seeking new locations for its transmitter since May 2002, when the network completed the purchase of the station. The station's current transmitter is located on Mt. Loma Prieta in southern Santa Clara County.

NBC11 is owned by NBC Universal, one of the world's leading media and entertainment companies in the development, production, and marketing of entertainment, news, and information to a global audience. Formed in May 2004 through the combining of NBC and Vivendi Universal Entertainment, NBC Universal owns and operates the No. 1 television network, the fastest-growing Spanish-language network, a valuable portfolio of news and entertainment networks, a premier motion picture company, significant television production operations, a leading television stations group, and world-renowned theme parks.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Viewers in the Bay Area that have had trouble with reception on KNTV NBC 11 since they became NBC, make sure you e-mail KTVU and KRON and tell them how much you appreciate them trying to block KNTV"s request by the FCC to get their transmitter moved. They obviously don't want you to be able to get a clear picture on NBC.


----------



## William_K_F (Apr 20, 2002)

Hi,

Of all the stations in the bay area, 11 is the only one I don't get and it is the closest!

It seems that KRON is not a real NBC in that it didn't carry the Olympics for example.

However, I was finding the Olympics on 48-2. Is 48-2 the same content as 11?

Thanks.

-William


----------

